# This Guy is the Devil



## David Gordon Burke (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;eHw2wWZgHg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHw2wWZgHg0[/video]

I took a page from this guy's book (no pun intended) and plan to write a one day book.  I hope to post it on Amazon next week.

I loathe that this guy outsources everything and just concerns himself with marketing.  
To quote JLO from the ending of 'Bordertown' "I hate that there are people like this in the world."  

Still, if this guy can SELL hundreds of EBooks that have little or no credibility - have been researched by culling the top 10 web sites on any particular subject and then written by someone whose only concern is getting the $20 pay out and then moving on to the next topic...then ANYONE here on WF who has any talent in any field should be able to write at least a couple of good 'HOW TO' manuals.  Got to be better than this guy's stuff.  

Why?
I assume we all write the language more or less correctly.  
I assume everybody has some talent - cooking, playing a musical instrument, web design, yo-yo champ, Gen X slacker etc.  

Anyway, I won't go on and on.  I made myself the challenge to write a one day book.  
Read about it and see my new cover on my blog.

I really do wish there weren't people like this in the world.

David Gordon Burke


----------



## Schrody (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah, I don't like that kind of people either. Why don't we, a bunch of (I believe) good, quality writers unite and write our "how to" guide? Every writer could have a page-two, dozen, where they could write about their experience in writing, what they have learned during the process, what's their no-no, and what's yes-yes. Every writer would write for his page/chapter/section. Sounds like a good idea. If anyone is willing to commit to this project, that makes the two or more of us. I don't care about royalties, just put my name on it, like everyone's else. What do you say? Writers of the WF? 

Sorry David I occupied your thread, idea just came to my mind, and I wanted to share it.


----------



## Sam (Mar 6, 2014)

Not if it was paying me a seven-figure salary would I ever have my name associated with garbage like this.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 6, 2014)

Sam said:


> Not if it was paying me a seven-figure salary would I ever have my name associated with garbage like this.



Is that reply to David's or my post?


----------



## Sam (Mar 6, 2014)

The OP.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 6, 2014)

Sam said:


> The OP.



Oh. Well, if it works for him, great! I'm not much of guidebook writer.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 6, 2014)

Scammer.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2014)

I envy him. A man like that could be the next president, or the next L. Ron Hubbard.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 7, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yeah, I don't like that kind of people either. Why don't we, a bunch of (I believe) good, quality writers unite and write our "how to" guide? Every writer could have a page-two, dozen, where they could write about their experience in writing, what they have learned during the process, what's their no-no, and what's yes-yes. Every writer would write for his page/chapter/section. Sounds like a good idea. If anyone is willing to commit to this project, that makes the two or more of us. I don't care about royalties, just put my name on it, like everyone's else. What do you say? Writers of the WF?



I could get behind something like that. It sounds like a cool little project. I think I could maybe get some other writer friends of mine (not on this site) involved as well if you wouldn't mind expanding the idea beyond this site.


----------



## bookmasta (Mar 7, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I could get behind something like that. It sounds like a cool little project. I think I could maybe get some other writer friends of mine (not on this site) involved as well if you wouldn't mind expanding the idea beyond this site.



I like this idea. With proper organization it could be something to pursue.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 7, 2014)

If I wanted to create a thread for this kind of thing, where should it go?


----------



## bookmasta (Mar 7, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> If I wanted to create a thread for this kind of thing, where should it go?



Writer's lounge most likely.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 7, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> Writer's lounge most likely.



Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Mar 7, 2014)

Sam said:


> Not if it was paying me a seven-figure salary would I ever have my name associated with garbage like this.



Bravo!  I couldn't agree more.  My one - day book is turning into a one week project.  Where it started out as a 'mini' guide to help people figure out irregular verbs it has now expanded into a whole review of my first book on learning English, plus an analysis of adjectives derived from verbs, passive voice and phrasal verbs.  Why?  Because in all these cases, the irregular English verb could come into play.

And because I'm a guy with integrity and not a money grubbing bottom feeder.  If the standard is $3 for a 25 page book I'll probably give you 50 pages for a buck.  That's just me.  

Hope this guy falls down a flight of stairs - while carrying a samurai sword.

David Gordon Burke


----------



## dale (Mar 7, 2014)

lol


----------



## Schrody (Mar 7, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I could get behind something like that. It sounds like a cool little project. I think I could maybe get some other writer friends of mine (not on this site) involved as well if you wouldn't mind expanding the idea beyond this site.





bookmasta said:


> I like this idea. With proper organization it could be something to pursue.



Yaay  Everybody who'll like to participate can say it here , we'll give it a time, and then we can make a list of participants.


----------

